# bigkenny is gettin married



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

any of the nice people i met during the redfish regatta would like to come and watch a self proclaimed batchelor for life marry the most wonderful lady in the world come on out to opal beach on saturday the 18th at 10am we have a pavillon reserved for the event::letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats there Big Kenny,,,, hope it lasts a life time... its hard work but im sure you can handle it,,,,


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

hey thanx jason and sequoiha she is a wonderful woman

and jason are we fishing together again next year


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats Big Guy, Iwish you a lifetime of happiness.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes congratulations are in order.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry i missed it congrats.........i wish you and your wife a lifetime of happiness !!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!! :letsdrink


----------



## Lost Angel (Jan 10, 2009)

> *BIGKENNY (7/15/2009)*any of the nice people i met during the redfish regatta would like to come and watch a self proclaimed batchelor for life marry the most wonderful lady in the world come on out to opal beach on saturday the 18th at 10am we have a pavillon reserved for the event::letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


WOW!!!!!!!! Guess you finally did something right. Congradulations Kenny, from the bottom of my heart. I just hope she realizes what she's gotten herself into...LOL... just kidding. But, Congrats.


----------

